# Powder paint tips?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I bought a couple jars of powder paint today to try on jigs, but I've never used it before. Can anyone give me some tips on using powder paint?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I like to load a brush with paint and sprinkle it on after heating with heat gun, then heat to even it out. Dipping in the jar gave me too much and ended up with nipple jigs when I heated them in a toaster oven. Look up cadman on here if you want to get fancy. He did some amazing tutorials last year.


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Do a search on powder paint and get a hold of cadman I know he has directions for a fluid bed.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I found a couple of good videos on YouTube so I'm ready to try it. My workshop is heated by a woodstove so I want to fire it up when I can spend some time there. Got the in laws coming tomorrow for turkey so I'll wait until Friday. Looking forward to trying the powder paint method as it actually seems easier than regular paint and with less cleanup.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Star1pup 
it is very simple heat up the jig and dip and quicly pul out from powder paint.if done with all jigs put them in toster aven heat them up @350 for 15 minutes to cure them.
2.you can dip them in fluid bed
3.you can airbrush powder paint to,search for TJ tackle and wach video how to airbrush powder paint.

snag


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just don't heat the jig too long as the lead will melt and fall off the hook.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a small hemostat clamp and use a propane torch set on a low flame.Clamp the jig in the hemostats,figure out how much time to hold in flame before she melts too much,and dip away! Hardest part is determining the amount of time to hold in flame for the size of jig head. You'll love it. Mine always have an even durable coat.They don't look that great immediately after the dipping but they look great after they cool down. It don't get no easier than that!

I'm not sure about the toaster oven method.The coating is very durable after the dipping.I didn't know you had to cure them.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

every powder paint has diferent cure temperature,it is specifyd on the box where is the paint.heating the jigs is on size,grab the jig with needle nose plyers hold and turn over flame ,count 1,2,3,4 than dip in powder if it look good than finish rest,if you have biger jig you may count to 7,if the powder start burnig and smoke you have to much heat,when you count you can get that consistent.i heat the jigs with Safe Heat can,that is used in bufay to keep food hot,you can do that in kichin no smell from heat,cure that outside it crate odor,you do not have to cure them,cure makes the powder to harden to maximum what is design for,

snag


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Start1,
Here are some links on powder painting I did here a little while back. Hope it helps. And yes you should always cure your powder paint.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=137261
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=65633


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

cadman said:


> Start1,
> Here are some links on powder painting I did here a little while back. Hope it helps. And yes you should always cure your powder paint.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=137261
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=65633


Thanks I'll check them out. I just tried a few jigs without knowing what I was doing and they came out pretty good.  Not sure what you guys mean about curing, but I heated mine again after dipping and they started to shine up nicely.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

what you guys mean about curing
when you dip the jig ,hang them on wire,that way you do not have to wait till they cool of to put them down on table,when you are done with all jigs,hung them on rack in Toster Oven,turn the heat to 350 degres and keep them there for 20 minutes,after 20 minutes turn oven of let them cool and now they are cured,the Powder paint is desynet to bake for 20 minutes to get maximum hardnes,

snag


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

HappySnag said:


> what you guys mean about curing
> when you dip the jig ,hang them on wire,that way you do not have to wait till they cool of to put them down on table,when you are done with all jigs,hung them on rack in Toster Oven,turn the heat to 350 degres and keep them there for 20 minutes,after 20 minutes turn oven of let them cool and now they are cured,the Powder paint is desynet to bake for 20 minutes to get maximum hardnes,
> 
> snag


X2
That's exactly what curing is. After you powder paint your jig put them on a rack that will fit in a toatser oven. Bake as Snag mentioned and then let jigs cool and your done, unless you have eyes to put on or weedguards, then put them on next and seal them to keep them from falling off.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I just checked Home Depot for a toaster oven and the prices start about $40 and go up. A couple are listed as convection toaster ovens, whatever that is. Too bad the garage sale season is about over or my wife would definitely find one at the many garage sales she goes to.

Keep in mind that I'm just making and paintng a few jigs at a time and not into production. I'm just having fun and hope to make a couple that will catch fish next spring. I don't know if that determines just how much equipment I might need or not.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

If you're gonna use hemostats, hold the hook by the eye and you'll have clean eyes. For larger jigs, 5/8 and up, I just hold the jig by the hook in my fingers as the eyes will stay clean anyway. If you feel the heat in your fingers, your heating it too much.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

What do I lose if I don't buy a toaster oven and just run the jigs over my heat gun after picking up powder? These will not be works of art like Cadman makes. They will likely be just single color fishing jigs. Are we talking about hardness when we talk about curing?

I was also told a different story by two different tackle shops. One said everyone was using powder instead of paint and the other no longer carried powder and neither did their distributors. Both of these are ethical tackle shops that I totally trust. Interesting!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

When you talk about powder and then the other paint,are you talking about liquid vinyl? That vinyl paint is a total waste.Takes forever. 1st you gotta dip it in white,let dry.Dip it in the color,let dry. Paint on the eyes,let dry.Dip it in the clearcoat,let dry. This would take me several days just to paint. When those jigs lay in your tacklebox on hot days,they melt and peel off. It also doesn't last very long with rocky bottoms. You're constantly thinning it down. I wasted more than I used because those bottles would gel up.

I will have to give the toaster oven a try at my next pouring. Closed eyes are no problem,just get an eye popper tool. I use a 4 qt icecream bucket and use the top rim to hang my jigs on.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Saugmon: Yep. That's the same paint. I also have some gelled up bottles that I maight as well get rid of. I like the powder paint if i can find it around here without ordering somewhere. Might be some at Gander Mt. in Niles. I'll head up there after deer season and Leetonia's Deer Expo. As chairman the Expo keeps me hopping. After that it's jig making and getting all my tackle ready for spring.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

If you are getting nips/drips on your heads, you are getting too much paint on them. Could be from heating you heads too hot before you dip them. Just want them hot enough for the paint to stick and completely cover them... they will gloss back over once they are re-heated. Make sure your powder is stirred up and fluffy, don't want it packed in the jar at all.

A bunch of guys use systems to hang their jig head up/hook down when they cure them. If you have too much paint, this will let the paint drip down the hook shank instead of dripping at the end of the head. I have made one of the threaded rods with the washers and it does work excellent.

http://www.jigcraft.com/jigcraft/showthread.php?tid=367

CadMan has some excellent advice and knowledge!


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Star1pup,
AtticaFish is correct in his info, also *check out the link he posted*. There is a lot of info there about powder painting, how to, and some of the best custom color mixs from guys that mix it themselves. From the beginner to the expert there is info for everyone. Join up and read a lot of the threads there. You will get a lot of help from the guys there as well as here and they will get you started on the right path, so you don't waste money and time doing trial and error. If you cannot find your basic powder paint colors anywhere. Send me a PM and I will help you out getting started with that.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Got my toaster oven on craigslist for $10 with a middle rack


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Went to Gander Mt. in Niles today and they had just one powder paint color (red) so I bought it. I might just order from Netcraft as the postage is much less than my gas from here to Niles and back. I'm at Lake Tomahawk near Rogers.

I've been checking Internet for a toaster oven as you all tell me it must be done. Is the curing just to make the powder paint harder and more durable?


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Star1pup said:


> Is the curing just to make the powder paint harder and more durable?


You are correct and more chip resistant


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

You can use them without curing, just expect paint to chip off. If you are fishing riprap and expect to lose them quickly don't worry about it.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been checking Internet for a toaster oven as you all tell me it must be done. Is the curing just to make the powder paint harder and more durable?[/QUOTE]


You could also try your local Salvation Army or Goodwill Stores. Plug it in and check it first before paying though.


----------

